# Another New Toy



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

This is a Plains Indian style lance I just finished up. It has a 6 foot hardwood shaft with an 8 inch zebraskin obsidian point. It is decorated with buffalo hair and wrapped wild turkey wing feathers and the shaft is wrapped with deerskin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

Another view.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Jan 20, 2006)

Thats nice Nico REAL NICE


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jan 20, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> This is a Plains Indian style lance I just finished up. It has a 6 foot hardwood shaft with an 8 inch zebraskin obsidian point. It is decorated with buffalo hair and wrapped wild turkey wing feathers and the shaft is wrapped with deerskin.


Legal weapon for deer in Alabama.  
VERY cool.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

And one more.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Legal weapon for deer in Alabama.
> VERY cool.



With about 14 inches of razor edged cuttin` surface on it, I wouldn`t be to worried about  tacklin` one with it!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 20, 2006)

Sweeeeeet!  Nice lookin' work, Nick!


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 20, 2006)

looks good to me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks ya`ll, shame it ain`t mine anymore.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 20, 2006)

with Nick..

Just a rock man, just a rock...


----------



## dutchman (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice, Nick.

I have a question. These Scouts I hang around with are all in the early stages of their Scouting careers, but they'll stay with it and become First Class Scouts and an Order of the Arrow election is lying out there in the future. 

My question is, is it true that you can't use any feathers from protected birds to decorate items such as your lance, even though you've picked them up from off of the ground? I've heard that you must be very careful in how you decorate stuff like that. Lucky for me, turkey feathers aren't too difficult to come by.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 21, 2006)

Awsome Nicodemus, Great look'n piece of work.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2006)

Dutch, that is correct. You have to be very careful with feathers and some animal parts. They will be OK usin` wild turkey feathers. You cannot have feathers from any protected bird, includin` songbirds in your possesion. That means if you find a hawk, owl, or eagle dead on the ground, you cannot get the feathers off if it. There are stiff fines and prison sentences if you are caught with them.
The feathers you see Indians wearin` at festivals are issued to them from the feather bank in Washington DC and are inscribed with a serial number and a title of registration. Only card carryin` registered Indians are issued the feathers.


----------



## dutchman (Jan 21, 2006)

Songbirds, too. Wow. Thanks for the information, Nick. It will be valuable in the near future, I'm sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 21, 2006)

Dutch, the feathers off wild ducks and geese can be used as too. Goose feathers work really well, as good as wild turkey feathers. Use the tail feathers for Southeastern style two fletch, and primary wing feathers for Plains style three fletch arrows.

Some of these laws are hard to understand and vary from state to state on some animal parts, so it is wise to check if there`s any doubt. I will say though, juvenile golden eagle tail feathers and some species of hawk feathers are beautiful beyond belief.


----------



## slightly grayling (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice....Do you ever attend trade shows?  I would love to watch you work a piece of flint sometime.
-SG


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 26, 2006)

as always Nick that is awesome .....


----------



## ramsey (Jan 26, 2006)

very nice nick- I bet that would leave a blood trail!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 31, 2006)

hey nick- that is a nice piece. was you at the plains artifact show?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2006)

Slightly Grayling, I demonstrate at a few Indian festivals, in addition to school and civic functions. And I`ll be playin` some at the Spring Fling.

Bam Bam, yes , I was at the Plains show last week. Were you there also?


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah i was there. was just wandering


----------



## Nga. (Feb 3, 2006)

That is to cool. Did you make it for someone or did you sell it?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2006)

I made it for a good friend of mine. One of these days I might even make one for myself.


----------

